# Gardening Forum?



## bRod (Dec 15, 2014)

Can anyone direct me to a good forum for all things to do with gardening in Spain, plants trees, pest control etc?

cheers


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

We have this  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/75996-gardening-growing-own-produce-questions-answers-advice.html


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I personally use this one on facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1623745237901625/


----------



## bRod (Dec 15, 2014)

I'll check them out..cheers


----------

